# air brush questions



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm just about finished with my paper mache tree and need to start painting. I am going to use a spray gun connected to my air compressor to do the base coat. For the face detail I think I need a small air brush set. Here are my questions:
Can you connect an air brush to a regular compressor without having to buy an additional compressor for the air brush?

Any suggestions on good inexpensive air brush kits?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to run my airbrush off of my regular compressor just at a lower psi than I would with other pneumatic tools. Badger has some pretty good, inexpensive starter kits that can be used well past the 'starter' stage of one's airbrush career. Most hobby shops and art suppliers carry them and like I said they're usually pretty cheap and work well, in my opinion.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

look on ebay for cheap compressors. Look at Harbor Freight for a cheapie air brush. I own a few badgers and a paache...and still bought one from HF...just for the price.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I run my AB's off a reg air compressor,just make sure you have a moisture trap & turn down the pressure with the regulator.
BearAir.com Is a great place for AB's . They have a number of dif types & manufacturers,they themselves are airbrush artists & are able & qualified to answer any questions about they're products.They only carry good stuff,no crap. Also Coastairbrush.com is another great place with knowledgeable people & great airbrushes. Paasches are good satrter with 3 dif needles pending what your pushing thru it.Badger is another good AB. I think every artist i know started with one of these 2 & most still have they'res. I do,even though i use Iwata AB's now.I would check out Bearair, would be the best source for starter AB's & kits low cost.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey CHris,

Assuming your compressor has a tank:

If you have an oiless compressor, you only need a water trap and a regulator that you can set between 15-30 psi.

If you have an oil lubricated compressor, you'll need an oil trap too.

I used a 20lb co2 tank with an regulator, no need to clear, clean, or maintain filters or motors. 

I think Badger is a good middle of the road between pashce and Iwata.

I use iwata airbrushes, just my favorite of all the ones I have used. As far as durability, I can latest to the Iwata HP-C lasting for 18 years with no repairs except new needles and tips as needed. I have had an HP-BC for 14 years, still using the same tip and needle.


I suggest double action over single action, and use airbrush formulated paints. I like badger air-opaque over golden airbrush acrylics. Waterproof india ink with rubbing alcohol also goes a long way and gives great subtlety and control in shading.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally enjoy using my Aztek airbrushes for my "shop painting" (not fine art) they're durable dependable and inexpensive. 
As far as the compressor, once you start airbrushing you'll want to do it more and more. Try one of these:
http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/compress.aspx

Your shop compressor is for, well, the shop, not the art studio


----------

